# Stihl HS80 Hedge Trimmer Filter Question



## lil171 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi all. So this past week I was fortunate enough to pick up a Stihl HS80 Hedge trimmer, missing only the air filter and cover for $40 CAD. Saw it run briefly when I bought it. Got home and I could not get it to start and run as it did when I picked it up. I was told it had not been used in a while so assumed dirty carburetor. Replaced the plug with a new NGK, took the carb off to disassemble and clean. I looked at the low and idle screws and went to start counting turns so I could get it back to where it was. Well, high speed idle was all the way in, and low speed was out 6 1/2 turns! But I took teh carb apart anyways and it was spotless. Reassembled and set the low speed to 1 turn out and had my dad ready to adjust the idle. Second pull fired right up and died. STrted it again and kept on teh throttle while dad turned in the idle to where the blades start moving, then back out 1/2 turn. This thing runs and works awesome. A bit big for my needs though as I wanted it to trim my raspberry patch that is about 10 feet wide by 18 feel long...... 

Anyways, now to my question about air filter. I went to my Stihl dealer todat and he said there was a foam filter and a prefilter. He only had the foam filter in stock. So, do I really need the prefilter, or would i get away without it? If not, is there anything around the house I could use as a prefilter such as a disposable shop towl (the thicker paper towel type and are blue)? It would take a couple weeks to get in so that is why I am asking. I have the cover I bought from Amazon so I just need the last piece, the prefilter. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lil171 (Oct 10, 2020)

So I just looked and saw online that what he sold me was the black foam prefilter. I now assume that it is the main filter I will need. So he had told me wrong and I now guess that I will definately need the filter he did not have in stock.


----------



## r black (Oct 10, 2020)

*NEW Genuine STIHL Air Filter BG75 FS75 FS80 FS85 HS80 HS85 HT75 41371242800 OEM*

























$6.95
+ $3.90 Shipping

Get it by Fri, Oct 16 - Mon, Oct 19 from United States, United States
• New condition
• 30 day returns - Buyer pays return shipping
THIS ONE IS FROM STIHL and is GENUINE. Fits Stihl models: BG 75. PART NUMBER: 4137-124-2800. SP 80, 81, 85.
Read full description




MAYBE LESS AT YOUR LOCAL ( DIFFERENT) DEALER # 4137-124-2800.......GOOGLE IS WONDERFUL


----------



## lil171 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you. He just did not have one in stock and has to order it. But I was hoping it would be something I can make from something around the shop by the way he described it. He told me it was just like a thin paper filter..... Apparently he does NOT know what he was talking about as the black foam one he told me was the main filter.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## stihl86 (Oct 10, 2020)

The felt is the main. The foam is the prefilter. The main is the most important because it’s a tight fit. The foam isn’t. Get the right ones. I wouldn’t worry too much about running it without one of them due to the application.
It should be in there.
That family engine was used a different tools. And it hasn’t been used for quite some time.
Like 20 + years.
The list is no more than 3.00


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 11, 2020)

Foam filter (Prefilter): 4137 124 1500


----------

